# I want to go back home and leave australia



## louiseb

As the title says im ready to leave this country not because of the people there ok its the cost of living here and the expense you have to pay through your back teeth every single day here, god forbid a family come over and only one of you are working, you just wouldn't survive.

As a typical women moving to a new house you need to stock up on the food cupboards;
Here you need to spend well over 1,000 dollars and that's going careful on a first shop , I cannot wrap my head around the cost of things example a jar of Nescafé coffee gold blend what one would pay 3.34for in the UK is 19 dollars here a bottle of Dettol is 16 dollars the same bottle is 2 pounds, now I know the wages are different here there allot more but remember something here if a person is getting lets say an average wage here is 600 dollars a week, a family of 2 or 3 cannot afford to live they have the rent to pay which is around 300 dollars a week which leaves them 300 dollars they have food to buy and bills to pay ( which here if you don't pay them within a few days of getting the bill your in shit, they don't mess around here) bills I say is about 50 dollars a week for gas, water and electricity leaves 250 dollars, petrol in the car if you have one or bus fares another 50 dollars a week depending on how often you use the car or transport. leaves you with 200 dollars a week if you smoke or drink then your screwed you will be in the red because a bottle of good wine is anywhere from tramp fuel 8 dollars to decent wine 20 dollars a bottle, **** are 27 dollars a packet lets say you have 3 packets a week that's already 90 dollars which leaves you 100 dollars for food a week, believe me guys its so expensive here, its a beautiful country and the people are good but don't be fooled into thinking that life here is a bed of roses because its not, I live with a very good bank balance but even I cannot wrap my head around the prices of things here,. 
It would be interesting to find other peoples views on the cost of things in comparison. I know other countries are bad for crime ect but Australia is just as bad believe me, the people here have the same problems as the rest of Europe and the Uk, just as much and just as bad.


----------



## Editor

Sorry to hear that you are contemplating moving back home Louise as I know you have waited a long time and worked very hard to get into Australia. I read your comments with interest and some of the prices you mentioned do seem particularly high when compared to the likes of the UK. I hope everything works out for you as I sense great frustration and disappointment in your post.

Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## louiseb

hello ed
Just so many expats at the moment complaining there having to return back to there own countries because they cannot afford to continue living here, I just feel sorry for them, I understand where there coming from, I was so disappointed with the whole system here, oh I love the country and the people don't get me wrong at all I just cannot believe how the Australians have to pay out so much for day to day things, and I found it hard coming from both the UK and Malta and experiencing a good standard of living in both countries. I just feel that the Australians and the expats are paying through there hind teeth here and things are on the increase each and every day. 
Maybe you should start a thread on comparisons from one country to another would be interesting to see lol. Seriously though the price of things here has really shocked me and I feel sorry for those like me and you who work hard at obtaining a visa to find they cannot afford to live here after a few months. Im feeling a little home sick and I believe that's playing parallel to mixed emotions at the moment lol.
Thanks 
louise


----------



## Editor

Hi Louise

As it happens we are looking at a price comparison section/system for the future which would give people a price comparison between lots of everyday items and services. I will keep you up to date with developments.

If there is anything I can do to help you, just ask.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## louiseb

Thanks Mark 
I will certainly do a price compare with Australia and UK and Europe if you need help.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm so sorry you're so homesick and unhappy, Louise. *hugs*

Any price comparison would need to of course include average wage comparisons, too, to present a full picture.

I think the reason everything is so expensive there (just my own theory) is the cost of getting it there. Think about it. Mailing a package between Europe and the US? Affordable. Mailing a package between the US and Oz? Astronomical. Regardless of how products are shipped to Australia, it would be my guess that the companies shipping there pay way more to get them there than they do to get them to the UK. Consequently, prices are much higher.

I'm sure there are many other factors, too, but I think this is at least part of it.


----------



## louiseb

Hi CG thanks for the hugs xx
I totally understand the shipment of things being sent over to Australia but even the local produce is astronomical, the local spud shed for example sells a small half rotten avocado at 4 dollars for 1 is he taking the P. out of people, lemons locally grown 19 dollars a kilo. These are locally produced goods, or lets take meat from W/A the best beef ( so they call it ) 80 dollars a kilo, I honestly thought a bunch of TV cameras were going to jump out on me and tell me I had taken part in practical joke when I saw these prices. I suppose the local people have got used and accept the prices because they don't know any better, but for me a foreigner I just cannot grasp the reason behind it. I did some research with a friend of mine in Malta he works for the customs department and he has informed me that Malta actually pay more than the Australians do, plus Australia have a better price on products especially food products because they buy them in bulk whereas Malta buy in small amounts, obviously UK don't have the import duty on most goods. Do the rich want to get richer here in Australia by making a huge profit and the consumer are suffering or is it a genuine case of things being expensive in Australia. Either way I just feel so sad at the moment even more so because I see so many people waiting for there visa,s and here I am moaning about being here after only 7 weeks.


----------



## Boboa

I think it really depends where you buy from. When you buy from Coles/Wollies you pay the 80-120% markup of these chains. 

I'm often shopping at local markets/ farm markets and pay on average half price of Coles for fresher produce. Example a kg of lemon from farmers market is $4. While at Coles each lemon is 50c, that's $9 per kg!! And don't get me started on fish! A kg of Salmon is $24 in Coles while it is just $13 from fish market. 

You can save heaps if you shop at Aldi as well. Detol is your example. Same bottle of Aldi product is just $3.49 (checked today )

You will need to make a conscious choice of moving away from branded and shopping around. You will usually get same or better quality for somewhere around half price. Markets differ, in Australian market, often house brands are produced by same companies that produce branded. You just not paying the brand margin when you get house product/brand. 

I'm hardly spending here more than when I was in UK. Gas/ Electricity excluded.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## Aussieboy07

I recently converted to shopping at Aldi and my grocery bill halved, example bacon $5 a kilo versus woolworths $11 a kilo. Ham for a prepack of 4 is only $5 and at woolworths a 1 pack is $3.28. I have always been a fan of markets to buy fresh fruit and vegetables better product at half the cost. 
If you are a family there is also benefits from centrelink eg: birth of first child will get you $5,000 to assist you in setting up. Then as you say low income earner $600 will get a higher fortnightly payment (don't know what they call it these days) for having kids and a higher subsidy for child care from Centrelink. For low income earners there is rental support, cheap medicines. Australia does also provide a lot of drugs (medicines) at a reduced cost to all it's residents. Free health care and education for children. It is cheaper for me to go to a doctor and buy my medication in australia than in the Philippines. Though in the Philippines i can buy a beer (stubbie) for 50 cents where here it is $2.50, so in short the essentials in Australia are cheaper than the luxuries. Public housing is also available for low income earners each state is different in regards to eligibility.
My 21 year old daughter rents a house works part time as a nurse's aide and has a uni scholarship of $23,000 per year and she has recently just paid cash for a second hand car and like all young people she goes to concerts and nights out with her friends. So maybe it is more about lifestyle than cost of living? I am not trying to beat you up, rather i am trying to show you the other side. Yes i have previously lived overseas and after a year of living in Korea in a small town where it was rare to find another english speaker, i understand the homesickness thing. So i am sad that you feel this way. Though give it 12 months and see how you feel at the end of that. Wish you well


----------



## KrystHell

I personally don't find the cost of living that bad at all.

If anything I have more spare money to enjoy life and do a lot of things since I've been living her. I was in france and Ireland before, and I'm vegan + gluten intolerant. I find it a lot easier to find products that suit my diet requirements and they are a lot cheaper than they would be in France or Ireland for instance.

My wages are a lot higher than in Europe, my life is a lot better in general. 

i couldn't think of going back to Europe anytime soon to live there. 

I think you need to put things into perspective. If you're a married couple and are both working, you'll have a lot more disposable income. 

My husband and I probably spend about $150 on groceries/week, our rent is $420 and we live close to a train station, we have 2 cats, spend a lot of time doing activities such as dancing, go out every couple of weeks. We don't drink much and don't smoke, but I don't think this is excessive. 

It's Sydney, I wasn't expecting it to be cheap, but it is a lot easier to get by than in a lot of other countries as far as I'm concerned. 

really sorry yo're not enjoying the Aussie lifestyle.

Also the prices you have mentioned on your first post are nothing like the prices I have personally seen at shops. Not sure where you went but avoid that place!


----------



## Ria

I'm about to move to Melbourne in July myself and i already in my mind work out how to save on weekly groceries etc so i can save more money.
This could be a good thread to share with the forum where to shop for groceries with better prices in say Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth etc. I know in Australia there isnt anything like coupons like in the US, but i was hoping that anyone here would know and share tips and tricks to better shop in Australia.
The Aldi tip is great will definitely check that one out, I think ppl are more focused on the big brand like Woolworths and Coles, so its good to know that there are options.
Does any one know if theres a shop where we can buy bulk for less price in Melbourne?
Hopefully we can help each other out and not give up just yet. Hang in there.


----------



## louiseb

I don't think we have an aldi in perth, I will have to check. The gas and electricity here is far cheaper im not saying it wasn't, but I don't how anyone coming from UK can say its cheaper here because it isn't, you have the one pound shops that sell everything from meats to gardening, you have Primemark which is a clothing shop also known as pennies in Ireland, its so cheap for good clothes. Even the most expensive clothe shops are much cheaper lol. I have always ( no im not blowing my head up here) bought from next or Italian shops and I still find the clothing here expensive for good clothes. 
I bought a pair of Nike trainers from Malta they cost me 70 euros, which is 100 dollars here today I saw them in a sports shop nothing special they were marked up at 280 dollars !!!! I wear converse trainers/shoes the most I pay is about 100 euros here there marked up at well over 400 dollars. Anyhow that's my little continuation of my rant lol. im going to check out if there is an Aldi here in Perth, please please let it be lol.


----------



## KrystHell

louiseb said:


> I don't think we have an aldi in perth, I will have to check. The gas and electricity here is far cheaper im not saying it wasn't, but I don't how anyone coming from UK can say its cheaper here because it isn't, you have the one pound shops that sell everything from meats to gardening, you have Primemark which is a clothing shop also known as pennies in Ireland, its so cheap for good clothes. Even the most expensive clothe shops are much cheaper lol. I have always ( no im not blowing my head up here) bought from next or Italian shops and I still find the clothing here expensive for good clothes.
> I bought a pair of Nike trainers from Malta they cost me 70 euros, which is 100 dollars here today I saw them in a sports shop nothing special they were marked up at 280 dollars !!!! I wear converse trainers/shoes the most I pay is about 100 euros here there marked up at well over 400 dollars. Anyhow that's my little continuation of my rant lol. im going to check out if there is an Aldi here in Perth, please please let it be lol.


You have the pound shops in the UK yes, but they don't necessarily sell good quality goods. I never used to go to these shops. As far as clothing go you can go to target or Big W. 
Again it all goes down to where Australia is located too. Don't forget we're in the middle of the ocean. That being said, I always buy clothing online and have always done so ever since I discovered online shopping. 
Converse shoes are $80 here not $400. I'm not sure which shops you're going to but I have never seen the prices you're mentioning anywhere. 
I think your frustration with this country is fairly clear, but I don't think we're seeing the price difference you seem to have noticed anywhere else.


----------



## Lindaa

Hi louiseb.

I'm so sorry to see that you're struggling with your new life in Australia!  As I can tell you've only been for nearly 2 months though, so hopefully time will help! 

There's no Aldi in Perth yet, unfortunately. But they are expanding and they announced that they will expand to Perth earlier this year... but I guess it will still take a while to get all of that running... :/ But I've heard of something called Spud Shed in Perth? Have you been to that? A quick Google search brought me this link Spudshed Fresh Food Market and I know it's supposed to be cheaper than Coles and Woolies etc. Also, you help local growers  Might be worth checking out 

Regarding the price of things - I was also shocked at the price of SHOES when I got to Australia (although I've never seen converse shoes at that price). It took me a while, but eventually I managed to find a chain that sold not only really cheap, but also good quality, beautiful shoes. My point being - we are at the other side of the planet, after all, on an island. Things will necessarily be different and I think mostly it's just a matter of taking your time and exploring your new city - working out where the cheap stuff is, what's less expensive and what you'll just have to live with. A lot like we've all done in our home countries, really, only there we know so WELL how all of that works because we've spent our entire lives there (well, most of us, anyway).

I really hope things get better for you, and send you my best wishes!


----------



## IrishNicole

This has really made me question immigrating! Everyone I know who has gone over on a working holiday visa has had the time of their lives but I guess I never thought about the cost! :/


----------



## Editor

Hi IrishNicole

There are many things to consider when looking to move overseas and it is not a bad thing to see both sides of the coin - the pros and the cons.

The reality is that we are all different, have different financial situations and different aims and ambitions. You will find some very helpful members on the forum who have moved to Australia/are looking to move to Australia who are only too willing to share their experiences with you.


----------



## KrystHell

IrishNicole said:


> This has really made me question immigrating! Everyone I know who has gone over on a working holiday visa has had the time of their lives but I guess I never thought about the cost! :/


having moved from Ireland to Australia, i haven't found the cost of living that much higher than back in Dublin.

I honestly think it's a matter of finding ways around to ensure you're not paying top prices. 
No matter where you plan on moving, the one thing you have to bear in mind is things will be *different*.

When I first moved to Ireland from France i thought the prices were ridiculously high yet I also very quickly realised I was making a lot more money than I was back in France.

You can't compare countries based on the price for groceries only. There is more to it than that. Not only is Australia in the middle of nowehere but the average wages are a lot higher than in most EU countries.

Do I spend more on groceries etc... than I would in Europe? Probably but I still have more disposable income than I ever did in the past.


----------



## Ozz777

This whole idea of shipping costs being the reason for high prices is ridiculous. 90% of everything made in the world is made in Asia, and Australia is closer to Asia than Europe or America. Things cost more here because people are willing to pay high prices and high fees and taxes to support their businesses and government.


----------



## KrystHell

Ozz777 said:


> This whole idea of shipping costs being the reason for high prices is ridiculous. 90% of everything made in the world is made in Asia, and Australia is closer to Asia than Europe or America. Things cost more here because people are willing to pay high prices and high fees and taxes to support their businesses and government.


Well the shipping costs are part of it. If you think about it, when I'm sending things over to Europe, or even to the West Coast in the US, it's costing me a lot of money.

I don't have a problem with the costs of things here. I don't believe this is an actual problem but it clearly is an issue for some people who have only just moved here. I never thought it was that bad even when I first landed here on a WHV.

I'm quite happy to support local shops because Australia hasn't been hit by the recession and I don't want it to. You just need to shop more wisely if you're on a budget which is fairly easy to do once you have settled down and have had the chance to shop around and find what's best for your means.


----------



## Ozz777

What you pay to ship a package home has nothing to do with shipping 50 containers of lemons or auto parts. And it costs me more to ship a small package from Melbourne to Sydney than it does to have twice as big a package shipped here from the US when ordered from the sites I shop at.


----------



## Boboa

People need to realize that every country is different and you need to adjust your shopping habits. 

For example convenience store prices in Australia are double those of Coles, Coles in turn is about 1.5-2X price of Aldi. Finally Aldi is more expensive than Cosco and farmers markets. Adjust to the shopping habits of the country. 

Bottom line, if you want cheaper prices, shop like locals do. 

If you stick to the habits of your home country you are bound to pay premium for that.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## KrystHell

Boboa said:


> People need to realize that every country is different and you need to adjust your shopping habits.
> 
> For example convenience store prices in Australia are double those of Coles, Coles in turn is about 1.5-2X price of Aldi. Finally Aldi is more expensive than Cosco and farmers markets. Adjust to the shopping habits of the country.
> 
> Bottom line, if you want cheaper prices, shop like locals do.
> 
> If you stick to the habits of your home country you are bound to pay premium for that.
> 
> This is not an immigration advice


I couldn't agree more. Having lived abroad for the past 10 years I have never understood why people always compare everything to their home country.

You'd think people would adapt and understand what they had back in their home country will not always be available, there will price differences, and all sorts of things they don't necessarily approve of but have to live with.

The whole point of going to a new country is to embrace its culture and the whole process of finding what works best as far as your needs go should be enjoyable. I know we're talking about money matters here, but we all have Aussie partners and most of us knew before applying for the visa to live in this beautiful country that things would be different.

I personally have no regrets whatsoever. The Australian lifestyle is fantastic, there is nothing I can complaint about other than not being able to be in another country within a matter of hours. But that's the life I chose.


----------



## Ozz777

henryk56 said:


> how long you in Australia every one have the same I was cry 3years have no money to back no were to stay in my country no job my diploma was rejected but now I never will be live Australia


Not sure exactly what you're saying here. Are you back in your home country?


----------



## Ozz777

Ria said:


> Does any one know if theres a shop where we can buy bulk for less price in Melbourne?


Yes, there is a Costco at docklands, and one opening soon in Ringwood. We buy at Aldi, the local fruit market, our local butcher, op shops, trash & treasure markets, eBay, etc. But no matter where you shop or how frugal you are, this is a fairly expensive country to live in, with less variety and different tastes than where I am from. Your mileage may vary, depending where you've come from or lived previously. Doesn't make it a bad place, just different and expensive.


----------



## louiseb

KrystHell said:


> I couldn't agree more. Having lived abroad for the past 10 years I have never understood why people always compare everything to their home country.


 Our first initial visit to another country leaves one comparing the different ways of life and the cultures, its a natural thing that most people engage in when travelling abroad.



> You'd think people would adapt and understand what they had back in their home country will not always be available, there will price differences, and all sorts of things they don't necessarily approve of but have to live with.


 Most people do adapt but unfortunately for people like me it takes time lol, and after only a few weeks I am quickly learning that things are not available to me but as you correctly said I have to live with that.



> The whole point of going to a new country is to embrace its culture and the whole process of finding what works best as far as your needs go should be enjoyable. I know we're talking about money matters here, but we all have Aussie partners and most of us knew before applying for the visa to live in this beautiful country that things would be different.


 Couldn't agree more it should be enjoyable learning the new cultures and learning to adapt to our new way of living but as I said it takes time for some people to adapt and in the beginning of this new adventure we have emotions and doubts, I have being here 6 weeks not 10 years, True I came over with my Australian partner after being out of the country for 2 years but things had changed and the things my partner had become accustomed to after 43 years had also changed in such a short time.



> I personally have no regrets whatsoever. The Australian lifestyle is fantastic, there is nothing I can complaint about other than not being able to be in another country within a matter of hours. But that's the life I chose.


 Im pleased that you have settled well into Australia and hopefully I will follow in your foot steps after 10 years, I know what you mean about the travelling lol the beauty of France and the UK is were neighbours and its only a couple of hours before we enter another country.


----------



## louiseb

Boboa said:


> People need to realize that every country is different and you need to adjust your shopping habits.


 I did I know shop at the local market for fruit and veg spud shed I think they call it lol its way cheaper,



> For example convenience store prices in Australia are double those of Coles, Coles in turn is about 1.5-2X price of Aldi. Finally Aldi is more expensive than Cosco and farmers markets. Adjust to the shopping habits of the country.


 I don't know where and if there is an Aldi in Perth and this Cosco ive never heard of it, does anyone know if we have one in Perth?



> Bottom line, if you want cheaper prices, shop like locals do.


 I am lol everyone I asked said coles or woolworths lol, now ive learnt to shop around for the specials, Im learning slowly but im getting there.


----------



## Boboa

Glad you are starting to see the brighter side of it. Moving countries can be very tuff, and first year is absolutely the hardest. It takes time to adjust habits, find all the local "hotspots", recalibrate and understand. 

Don't let that affect your mood or your drive, you have so much to discover and so much to learn. That's the exciting part of moving . All the very best !!!

It's even worse as you are in Perth, a mining town basically. It is so much less developed and quite more expensive than the east. 

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## louiseb

Boboa said:


> Glad you are starting to see the brighter side of it. Moving countries can be very tuff, and first year is absolutely the hardest. It takes time to adjust habits, find all the local "hotspots", recalibrate and understand.
> 
> Don't let that affect your mood or your drive, you have so much to discover and so much to learn. That's the exciting part of moving . All the very best !!!
> 
> It's even worse as you are in Perth, a mining town basically. It is so much less developed and quite more expensive than the east.
> 
> This is not an immigration advice


I found that living in Perth is more expensive because of the mining and the pay, dont know why because the rest of the people here are not on fantastic wages. 
Louiseb


----------



## Ephestion

Yeah. As I mentioned in the Current Issues thread.

Australia isn't a country it is a colony of Britain. The implications are the people here don't have much say at all, about anything. The Majority of large companies here are British owned infact the Monarch invest in many of them. These companies don't come here to hand over the spoils to Australia, it gets siphoned out of the country. So without much say, and the bulk of business is UK based they come and exploit the country with a sense that Australians are a subclass. You will realise this once or if you switch Citizenship. The ease at which immigrants are given jobs won't apply to your children if they are born in Australia.

The cruelest trick they play on the average Brit is to entice them with a "better life". The bulk of immigration is some form of skilled labour. Which means you most likely get to work for a British company. If you don't then it is harder because Australian businesses are by majority not backed by powerful investors and their wages are lower and pay more tax. So in a nutshell, if you have a UK citizenship, UK qualification and have a job lined up upon arrival, you will enjoy Australia. If you come over expecting to find a job, you will probably risk working for a local business which pay less. If you have a trade or some sub degree qualification the same will happen.

I know it is hard to soak in at first, but you get to realise it by the time you are a pensioner, of no use to the companies that come here to exploit the resources and you end up with an Australian pension. Meanwhile your kid's qualifications won't mean as much as your's did and if their citizenship is Australian they won't be getting very far other than some underpaid jobs.

An eye opener to this phenomena was published in lesser detail by the AUSTRALIAN newspaper.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

The majority of immigrants being the British. Although the media likes to blame black and Chinese people. The reality, is it's the Monarchial backed companies that promote this modern method of Colonisation.

Although dated:
Immigration increases Australian population - 21,000,000

The current figures show that Australia is not growing due to a birth rate. Teh number of Births contributes only a small fraction of the total Growth of the nation. The majority of Growth is from immigration. That is it's self a worry for people coming here with long term plans and for those born here.

The best way to use Australia is come over as a UK citizen and a guaranteed job in a large British owned company, work for several years and then leave. If you make the mistake of thinking you can settle here you will be trapped with the first turn of financial misfortune. Many people came here to make money and leave, but many stayed and the price was paid by their children. A house costs over $500000 in WA and around $400000 on the East coast, prices are overly priced, you will not see any large families like a generation ago with four or seven children. People can't afford them. So there is certainly a big spiral downward. There is added to that the pressure of the biggest wave of migration since WII.


----------



## Boboa

Above post has a lot of flawed logic. Firstly Australia is an independent nation within the commonwealth. I'm not sure how you deduced this means Australia is a colony? Moreover the monarch has almost no powers here and as far as I remember most laws were introduced by the parliament. 

Secondly, British companies make a tiny fraction of Australian businesses. There is more of reverse investment where Australian companies are investing in the UK (NAB and Rio Tinto for example). There is a larger presence of US companies here but that doesn't mean that Australia is a US colony. 

Finally, there were some imbalances in pay but that mostly due to foreigners not being eligible for Medicare and other benefits. Keeping in mind you pay more tax if you are not Australian.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## louiseb

Why do you pay more tax if your not Australian? Does this refer to work, or is it buying property?


----------



## Ozz777

louiseb said:


> Why do you pay more tax if your not Australian? Does this refer to work, or is it buying property?


Tax rates for residents and nonresidents.

Individual income tax rates

What is a resident for tax purposes

Residency - what you need to know

I am considered a resident for tax purposes, even though I am on a bridging visa still.


----------



## louiseb

Ozz777 said:


> Tax rates for residents and nonresidents.
> 
> Individual income tax rates
> 
> What is a resident for tax purposes
> 
> Residency - what you need to know
> 
> I am considered a resident for tax purposes, even though I am on a bridging visa still.


Thanks for this found it very useful i didnt realise non residents paid so much no wonder these people struggle so much.


----------



## Ephestion

The Bank of England
Anglo-American Corp of South Africa
Rio Tinto
Minorco Minerals and Resources Corp
De Beers Consolidated Mines and De Beers Centenary AG
N.M. Rothchild Bank
Barclays Bank
Lloyds Bank
Lloyds Insurance Market
Midland Bank
National Westminster Bank
Barings Bank
Schroders Bank
Standard Chartered Bank
Hambros Bank
S. G. Warburg
Toronto Dominion Bank
Johnson Matthey
Klienwort Benson Group
Lazard Brothers
Lonrho
J. P. Morgan and Co
Morgan Grenfell Group
British Petroleum
Shell and Royal Dutch Petroleum
Cadbury-Schweppes
BAT Industries
Assicurazioni Generali SpA, (Venice) Italy
Courtaulds
General Electric
Cazeenove and Co
Grand Metropolitan
Hanson plc
HSBS Holdings (Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank)
Imperial Chemical Industries
Inchscape plc
Inco Ltd
ING Group
Jardine Matheson
Peninsular and Oriental Steam Navigation Co (P & 0)
Pilkington Glass
Reuters Holdings
Glaxo Wellcome
SmithKline Beecham
Unilever and Unilever NV
Vickers plc

These companies are the core British Monarchs and allied business companies. They each have many subsidiary companies. Coles, Woolworths, WesFarmers and a range of other food companies are owned by the Monarchs and British companies. While the majority of income as some of you suggested comes from local business, it depends on which stats you use and which companies are considered local.

Also Australia is by all means a colony; no independent nation would in in any way claim to have a figurehead Queen or for any other position, especially one from a foreign place. In addition to this land titles in Australia explicitly write on them that they reserve all subterranean minerals, oil and wealth on your property as owing to the Crown. An independent nation would not issue land titles for rural and semi rural properties with such a reservation. 

On the matter of tax, as already mentioned Residency will cost more in income tax. This gives incentive to change citizenship. The other matter of which I referred to is that Corporate taxes are one of those things that lets big companies get away with paying very little tax. The difference between Australian and British companies is that the Australian companies tend not to have the same level of financial backing, have generally a larger workforce and are run a little differently in management. As louiseB noted Spud Shed being a local business owned by an Italian Australian, protested against the Government and British monopolization of food, in particular the Australian Potato board. LouiseB probably can confirm that compared to large British invested supermarket chains, Spud Shed sells cheaper comparative fresh produce yet has more staff working in their shops than almost any supermarket on the same day. This is a culturally exhibited in many local businesses as the Bottom Line is not always raw profits like in many foreign companies.

The only two mining companies left to exploit the Pilbra region for Iron ore at the moment are BHP and RioTinto. Both are British and have investments from the Monarchy.


----------



## Dexter

> People need to realize that every country is different and you need to adjust your shopping habits


You just need to learn where to shop.

For example - Davidoff men's perfumes cost $60 in David Jones but you can also buy them for about $43 from Discount Chemist Warehouse. There are certain prices where certain products are cheaper like Boboa mentioned fruit shops. Since discovering that I have not been buying perfumes anywhere else apart from that Discont Chemist network.

With time I also learnt to buy meat from butchers rather than supermarkets - not only it is better but also cheaper.

BTW even when buying at Coles, I don't think prices are high. Still, I agree that Aldi, IGA or Franklins can be cheaper. Maybe this is because back in Poland everything was a lot more expensive comparing to salaries? For example - a 2 bedroom unit cost 12 times average salary comparing to about 6 - 7 times average salary in Australia.

Coming back to Coles or Woolies... as Louise pointed, you need to look for specials. They have them on deli, fruits, vegies and other stuff.



> I don't know where and if there is an Aldi in Perth and this Cosco ive never heard of it, does anyone know if we have one in Perth?


Aldi is only in NSW, QLD and VIC. Costco is also not in WA. Instead, there are stores like Freshline Groceries, Fresh Provisions or Newmart. I must admit Perth looks very unattractive from that perspective comparing to Sydney or Melbourne. Not to mention that living there is no cheaper.



> These companies are the core British Monarchs and allied business companies.


Woolworths and Wesfarmers are ASX listed companies and they don't belong to Monarchs or British companies unless they bought shares in them. History of Coles informs that the company was set up in Australia... See the link Coles | About Coles | Company | History Same about Woolworths - Woolworths Limited - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. It clearly states Woolworths Australia has no connection to Woolworths in UK or US.

The top banks in Australia are commonwealth Bank, Westpac, NAB, ANZ and St George - all Australian (unlike in most countries in the world). BP don't have a large market share in Australia, they are largely beaten by Coles, Caltex, Woolworths and Seven Eleven.

ING Group is Dutch to my knowledge.

BHP Billiton is described as Anglo - Australian with head office in Melbourne and major management office in London. It was a result of a merger of Australian and English companies. BHP Billiton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Rio Tinto on the contrary has head office in London and major management office in Melbourne. Rio Tinto Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We also have Santos and Woodside Petroleum which are pure Australian.



> Also Australia is by all means a colony; no independent nation would in in any way claim to have a figurehead Queen or for any other position,


Hmmmm... New Zealand?

I suggest going back to text books and reading a bit about Australian history, especially one tiny bit of information called the Federation in 1901. I guess Brits would love to have their country prospering as well as Australia. If Australia was indeed still their colony they could just grab money out of here. However, having governor general does not entitle you to have the whole country as your own colony.



> On the matter of tax, as already mentioned Residency will cost more in income tax. This gives incentive to change citizenship.


Changing citizenship does not have anything to do with lower income tax. Getting permanent residency does... So does getting student visa for more than 6 months and (I think) 457 visa.


----------



## louiseb

Dexter doesn't say much but when he does hmmm subject closed I take it lol.


----------



## Ephestion

Well

hmmm NZ? ..... yeah and Canada too. Same crap as Australia. You look up any of the companies I listed and they operate in all those countries too. In particular the mining companies.

1. The Federation Act Was ascended to the British Parliament for enactment. It is a British Act applied to Australia. In no part of the act does it contradict anything I have said.
2. Woodside Pertoleum is most certainly not an Australian company. 
Shareholders Major WOPEF Woodside Petroleum Limited including Fund and Institutional

The common story is that some Australian creates a local business and has some success. The next phase is a the UK companies buy them out if they are worth it. The next is they work the businesses to their maximum profit or disolve them depending on strategy. Then they list them on the ASX. Every one of the Big companies trys to link it to a small business success story, and I mean every single one. It is just business BS. The Reality is that depending on the phase you decide to review their ownership, you will find initially Local Ownership, British Ownership, International/USA owenership. I have yet to see a company go from the hands of an Australian company to USA or China before passing through the British ownership first.

Also the Dutch, Norway and other Monarchs in Western Europe have common investments. I kind of friendship in business. Shell and numerous others are not UK owned. That is why I said Monarchy and ALLIED business in my original statement.

In anycase It is not so much going back to the history books because according to them Captain Cook found Australia, The British were the first Europeans to land in Ausralia, and the sun shines from the Monarchs ass. It is more a case of reviewing the facts at present and the few sincere facts we ca derive from the past to determine what is in fact the truth today. It is not me that needs to be doing some reading.

That you took such hostility, shows how deeply embedded your views are amongst the majority. A misplaced trust in something beyond the interest of the average person. Also presuming you know more than me on the matter and having support by some forummers, indicates a sense of cohesion in something that is sadly of no virtue to the people that live here or migrate here. I am not hostile to British migration, but I am clarifying why so many people come to colonise a country that has almost no growth through births. For a society not to have enough children to perpetuate a natural growth, means life is not going to be all roses.

I accept I do not know much about 457 Visas and the like, and you may well be correct. In either case the incentive for the majority of long term immigrants is to accept Australian Citizenship is apparent.

PS [EDIT] None of the companies you listed are Australian. Woolies, Coles, Wesfarmers etc are all majority British owned. Even Virgin Airways is owned by a Knighted guy from Britain. Australia is not a country it is a Colony. Anyway you look at it, and people coming here think it will be all roses but it ain't.

I amalso interested in LouiseB changed her citizenry when she lived in Malta before coming to AUstralia. It may explain the excessive strain of food costs, ie she didn't come here as a British citizen and into a pre-arranged job with one of the Britsih companies.


----------



## Murloc

There is no evidence to support your misguided views of Australia being a colony or that we mostly work for british companies, i honestly dont know where you get all this nonsense from, how long & how much experience do you really have of this country? Publishing this sort of thing in these forums is not helpful or wise considering all the people on here are waiting for visas to come here. Your views sounded like you wrote it in frustration of something, or you've had a bad experience. Get your facts right before mouthing off!!


----------



## Murloc

Murloc said:


> There is no evidence to support your misguided views of Australia being a colony or that we mostly work for british companies, i honestly dont know where you get all this nonsense from, how long & how much experience do you really have of this country? Publishing this sort of thing in these forums is not helpful or wise considering all the people on here are waiting for visas to come here. Your views sounded like you wrote it in frustration of something, or you've had a bad experience. Get your facts right before mouthing off!!


If your not happy here in this fine country then by all means leave, you dont have to write an essay on it. I have many filipino friends who have had success here in australia.


----------



## Murloc

...............


----------



## Murloc

Murloc said:


> If your not happy here in this fine country then by all means leave, you dont have to write an essay on it. I have many filipino friends who have had success here in australia.


Which companies have the Monarch invested in? What evidence do you have to support this?


----------



## Dexter

> I am clarifying why so many people come to colonise a country that has almost no growth through births. For a society not to have enough children to perpetuate a natural growth, means life is not going to be all roses


Australia seems to have approach like US - pay good money to talented people from around the world and get them to settle down here and bring their knowledge here. This is done through skilled independent migration and 457 visas. There could be several reasons for it but one of them is certainly mentality where money and career becomes more important than family. This is not only Australia though... Most Western Europe, North America and even New Zealand have that problem. As for Louise's case - she came here on spouse visa, same as my wife and her story will obviously be a bit different. In the end, she will either go back to Malta or stay in Australia and manage to get used to the way this country looks (even if it is more expensive and uncivilized than Malta or UK)

If we are talking about "colonising" the country, it has recently (around last 20 years) been colonised by Asians and Indians rather than UK born citizens. Since they tend to have more children than Europeans, the growth of the nation accelerated.



> In either case the incentive for the majority of long term immigrants is to accept Australian Citizenship is apparent


Why not? If you stay in a country permanently this is a good idea after all... Although there are no major differences between being "only" permanent resident and Australian citizen (except for a right to vote), it is easier to have Aussie citizenship - mainly for traveling purposes. Also, Australia allows dual citizenship (so does UK from what I know) so you need to give up your original citizenship unless the country you come from demands it.



> None of the companies you listed are Australian. Woolies, Coles, Wesfarmers etc are all majority British owned


You really didn't read the links I pasted.

BTW - Woodside Petroleum is indeed Australian company. See the link Woodside Petroleum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> There is no evidence to support your misguided views of Australia being a colony or that we mostly work for british companies, i honestly dont know where you get all this nonsense from, how long & how much experience do you really have of this country?


Sounds almost like British wish it was still theirs.


----------



## Ephestion

Well, if your willing to trust the company web pages or the wiki over business shareholder information I presented then so be it. It means the so called skilled and talented people are infact, well thick.

LouiseB still hasn't answered regarding her migration to Australia. I would like to know if she came as a UK Citizen into a job or changed her citizenry in anyway while living in Malta.

And another thing regarding the comment that indicated I was burnt or had a personal experience to force me to write, while the school of hard knocks produces the better people, even Socrates agrees. It is why someone with wealth and a comfortable life has little need of God, yet one with little comes closer to God. The same reason why Jesus said The rich will pass into heaven like a camel passes through the eye of a needle.

I have worked almost all my life in Australia, owned a couple of business here also. I have even operated Non profit organisations as a committee member over 4 infact. I have also mingled with the politicians here in Australia, infact some of them have referred me to speak to other politicians on various issues. So you could say I am not a whinging or whining individual. I am just presenting matters for discussion. I have thought about leaving many times, but others have kept me here namely kids and family. 

Without being hostile, I would like to know from forumers:

1. Upon entering Australia, do they think of it as a new country?
2. Do they think they will stay long term?
3. Are they coming from the UK to enter into a job here pre-arranged?

Maybe that can be discussed and shed some light on the matter of affordability. I mean if people are coming too Australia with a package, then that is entirely different if they come over randomly to try their luck.


----------



## Lindaa

Ephestion said:


> I am just presenting matters for discussion. I have thought about leaving many times, but others have kept me here namely kids and family.
> 
> Without being hostile, I would like to know from forumers:
> 
> 1. Upon entering Australia, do they think of it as a new country?
> 2. Do they think they will stay long term?
> 3. Are they coming from the UK to enter into a job here pre-arranged?
> 
> Maybe that can be discussed and shed some light on the matter of affordability. I mean if people are coming too Australia with a package, then that is entirely different if they come over randomly to try their luck.


Presenting matters like you have does not really open up for any discussion at all. You have just been throwing your opinions out there in a manner and with a language to indicate that you know everything there is to know about the matter, and that there is actually no further discussion to be had. That's also why I haven't said anything before - I know it's not going to be a very fruitful discussion on those terms.

As an answer to your questions:
1. EDIT: Yes, it's a very different and new country to me.
2. Yes.
3. No and no.


----------



## Dexter

> 1. Upon entering Australia, do they think of it as a new country?
> 2. Do they think they will stay long term?
> 3. Are they coming from the UK to enter into a job here pre-arranged?


That was almost 10 years ago but...

1. Yes - completely new, completely different
2. Yes - from the first moment I planned to stay here
3. No and no


----------



## Editor

Hi Dexter

You were certainly very brave moving to Australia without a pre-arranged job but thankfully it all seems to have worked out for you 

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Jeza

Ephestion said:


> Well
> 
> hmmm NZ? ..... yeah and Canada too. Same crap as Australia. You look up any of the companies I listed and they operate in all those countries too. In particular the mining companies.
> 
> 1. The Federation Act Was ascended to the British Parliament for enactment. It is a British Act applied to Australia. In no part of the act does it contradict anything I have said.
> 2. Woodside Pertoleum is most certainly not an Australian company.
> Shareholders Major WOPEF Woodside Petroleum Limited including Fund and Institutional
> 
> The common story is that some Australian creates a local business and has some success. The next phase is a the UK companies buy them out if they are worth it. The next is they work the businesses to their maximum profit or disolve them depending on strategy. Then they list them on the ASX. Every one of the Big companies trys to link it to a small business success story, and I mean every single one. It is just business BS. The Reality is that depending on the phase you decide to review their ownership, you will find initially Local Ownership, British Ownership, International/USA owenership. I have yet to see a company go from the hands of an Australian company to USA or China before passing through the British ownership first.
> 
> Also the Dutch, Norway and other Monarchs in Western Europe have common investments. I kind of friendship in business. Shell and numerous others are not UK owned. That is why I said Monarchy and ALLIED business in my original statement.
> 
> In anycase It is not so much going back to the history books because according to them Captain Cook found Australia, The British were the first Europeans to land in Ausralia, and the sun shines from the Monarchs ass. It is more a case of reviewing the facts at present and the few sincere facts we ca derive from the past to determine what is in fact the truth today. It is not me that needs to be doing some reading.
> 
> That you took such hostility, shows how deeply embedded your views are amongst the majority. A misplaced trust in something beyond the interest of the average person. Also presuming you know more than me on the matter and having support by some forummers, indicates a sense of cohesion in something that is sadly of no virtue to the people that live here or migrate here. I am not hostile to British migration, but I am clarifying why so many people come to colonise a country that has almost no growth through births. For a society not to have enough children to perpetuate a natural growth, means life is not going to be all roses.
> 
> I accept I do not know much about 457 Visas and the like, and you may well be correct. In either case the incentive for the majority of long term immigrants is to accept Australian Citizenship is apparent.
> 
> PS [EDIT] None of the companies you listed are Australian. Woolies, Coles, Wesfarmers etc are all majority British owned. Even Virgin Airways is owned by a Knighted guy from Britain. Australia is not a country it is a Colony. Anyway you look at it, and people coming here think it will be all roses but it ain't.
> 
> I amalso interested in LouiseB changed her citizenry when she lived in Malta before coming to AUstralia. It may explain the excessive strain of food costs, ie she didn't come here as a British citizen and into a pre-arranged job with one of the Britsih companies.


I love a good conspiracy theory but you're sounding pretty whacky.

You've also used NZ as an example & I know lots of Brits who've come over but I haven't ever heard of nor met one with a guaranteed job or employers favouring them over other nationalities, we're hardly slaves to our colonial masters.

If anything, American, Australian & the Chinese have as big or bigger presence in the business world here.

The entire world is controlled by the 1% in every country in any era, it is what it is but there's still plenty of scope to move abroad to a place like Australia, work hard, climb the ladder & live a nice prosperous life. In fact, with American & European economies in decline & lack of relative freedoms in Asia, chaos, corruption & anarchy in the Middle East/Africa & the entire world on the brink of madness, Australia may not be perfect but it's probably the best place in the world to migrate to right now.


----------



## louiseb

> LouiseB still hasn't answered regarding her migration to Australia. I would like to know if she came as a UK Citizen into a job or changed her citizenry in anyway while living in Malta.


 I came over as a UK citizen with a UK passport, obviously i had to declar that i had being living in Malta for 20 years but i am still a UK citizen. No i didnt come over here on a job i came here on a PMV visa  All the evidence i had was on my UK status and nothing more


----------



## Dexter

BTW - to get Australian citizenship you had to have lived in the country for minimum of 4 or 5 years (cannot remember) so you cannot really get citizenship while living overseas.


----------



## Aussieboy07

What a load of bulldust that is being said on this thread. I suggest to all if you wish to discuss economics/history of the world that you set up a thread to do this. Ephestion you seem so passionate perhaps you may wish to do this. I think it is a bit inappropriate the way that you appear to be hounding Louise B, just because you ask a question, it does not mean that you are entitled to an answer (we are all entitled to a certain level of privacy). Can I also suggest you read the book "Their a weird mob" to remind you of how Italian/Greeks viewed Australians in the 50's. Happy to do the book review with you if you set up the appropriate thread.
I initially had the same comment as Murlock , ie if you don't like it leave. I have come to realize it is not about knocking Australia, it is about seeking support especially for people who are homesick which is a normal human condition.
This is the last time I will respond to this thread unless it is appropriate to why the thread was set up


----------



## Nelly87

My take on the matter - yes, Australia is way more expensive than The Netherlands.

And I thought the Netherlands was expensive.

I was paying €400 rent a month for a small studio apartment in the city. Here you pay that pretty much per week if you want to be in the city. The groceries I have found really depend on the week (specials) and purchases (mouth wash, shampoos, coffee, and more, are horribly expensive - but meat and cheese are the same if not cheaper). 

It will never scare me out, though. Everyone has their own background where they came from. Me I'm pretty much from "this" (not having much to spend) to begin with. I supported myself on minimum wage in The Netherlands - then myself AND my partner on that same wage. We bought the same groceries every week which were tightly budgeted and planned. A "splurge" for us was spending €10 on rending DVDs for the weekend. Our days out were walks by the canals. That's just how it was. We didn't expect to upgrade in Australia. However if you come from more and go to less, I can see how it's frustrating.

Yes, with most things at Coles or Woolworths I still stand there and go: HOW IS SHAMPOO 15 FRICKIN' DOLLARS FOR A TINY BOTTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

But what are you gonna do. 

I can live with it. I always have been unable to buy everything I want and on my list of plans for the future, changing that is pretty much low priority. I just want our own life together and we will be able to do that here. Maybe not as comfortably as in all our fantasies, but close enough to what I'm used to not to even notice it's expensive.


----------



## Dexter

> Yes, with most things at Coles or Woolworths I still stand there and go: HOW IS SHAMPOO 15 FRICKIN' DOLLARS FOR A TINY BOTTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, what sort of shampoo do you buy?

I buy a large head and shoulders anti dandruff and pay for it as little as $8 or $9.


----------



## Nelly87

Dexter said:


> Wow, what sort of shampoo do you buy?
> 
> I buy a large head and shoulders anti dandruff and pay for it as little as $8 or $9.


Yeah now I get Chicken Feed $2 homebrand shampoo  but if I would have bought the one that was €3,50 at home, it would have been $15. It's not that I buy that one, it's moreso that I wonder how _any_ shampoo gets to that price. The most expensive bottle I've ever seen at home was €6. So just as per comparison in price range, not necessarily in what I have to spend.


----------



## Eizzi

Ozz777 said:


> This whole idea of shipping costs being the reason for high prices is ridiculous. 90% of everything made in the world is made in Asia, and Australia is closer to Asia than Europe or America. Things cost more here because people are willing to pay high prices and high fees and taxes to support their businesses and government.


Actually, it's not in most cases. India is considerably closer to the UK than Australia (east coast) and China is about 5000 miles from both. It just looks closer.


----------



## fasuyit

if you know how to make money online you be relaxing with careless of expenses in Australia 
i wrote this beginer's guide to help the large number of people who really want to create a website(or Blog),to earn money
In Website Guide, I show you exactly how to sep up a proper, normal website with domain name, from start to finish.You do not need to know anything about computers or websites, to follow this guide and make a website of your own


----------



## Joanne13

Costs have skyrocketed. When we arrived in 2005, petrol was 77c per litre.

Health is the worst. Three teeth out and cyst removal left me out of pocket $3000!!!


----------



## Dexter

> When we arrived in 2005, petrol was 77c per litre.


And then $1.70 in 2008...

And then 90 c in 2009.


----------



## oompaloompa

Dexter said:


> And then $1.70 in 2008...
> 
> And then 90 c in 2009.


The price of petrol is affected by two factors - worldwide oil pricing & taxes on petrol. I think that, with the exception of a few countries where petrol is subsidized by their governments, petrol prices can only go up.

Also having read the discussions on this thread, I would have to say income here is much higher than many countries, the UK included. For example a checkout chick in the UK earns maybe 8 pounds an hour compared to 20AUD per hour. Hence buying power would have to be different n things would need to be priced to suit labour costs.

As for @louiseb's comments I would have to say that I havent seen prices like she has mentioned b4 (well, maybe with the exception of those small organic, health food shops that charge astronomical prices 4 withered vegs).


----------



## louiseb

If you visit an earlier thread I started then visit the website snf see the prices I am referring to. It will show the prices on the actual wrbsite of the shop I am referring to. 

Sorry for the bad typing but touch phones are not the same as the computer lol.


----------

